# Free online course: Calvin's Institutes



## Greg (Jul 30, 2007)

Has anyone done this course offered by Covenant Theological Seminary? How is it?


----------



## Greg (Aug 1, 2007)

*bump*


----------



## VaughanRSmith (Aug 1, 2007)

I downloaded it the other day and am going to give it a listen when I get my Battles.


----------



## Dieter Schneider (Aug 1, 2007)

The course is excellent. Don't forget the Calvin CD - which is excellent (incl. Institutes both Battles and Beveridge) and click here for a good summary of the Institutes - a v.g. companion, not to mention my blog


----------



## VictorBravo (Aug 1, 2007)

Greg said:


> Has anyone done this course offered by Covenant Theological Seminary? How is it?



Yes, I listened to it early this year. A very productive supplement to my commute.


----------



## Greg (Aug 1, 2007)

Thanks everyone. I'll be checking it out soon.


----------



## puritanpilgrim (Aug 2, 2007)

If you want to read calvin's writings online, go to www.ccel.org.

they are free.


----------

